# Front Facing Camera?



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't take many pictures but just noticed that my front camera is upside down???

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Upside down? I know it's reversed side to side so when you're looking at it you react as if looking into a mirror. Maybe a problem with your ROM/kernel/camera app?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

just when taking pics, or when video chatting?

i remember when video chatting it would be up-side down in portrait mode, but in landscape it would be fine.

but i am on Liquid 3.0 as well, and just check and i do not have that issue.

you can search for the miui camera which installs just fine on AOSP ROM's. and it works as well.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah on fring it was upside down on video chat. As far as pictures it just happened to me on liquidzgrl thundersense 2.0 might be the rom

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## spyder329 (Aug 2, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Yeah on fring it was upside down on video chat. As far as pictures it just happened to me on liquidzgrl thundersense 2.0 might be the romMy name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0
> 
> Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


Are you using imos kernel? If so use terminal type Su then type fixcamera.. problem solved

Sent from Bada$$ BAMF'd Thunderbolt!!!!


----------

